# sand or gravel?



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

do p's breed more readily on sand or gravel or does this matter?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

pretty much same all around, not matter the substrate, so I hear.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i would say sand but i could be wrong. i have never breed piranhas maybe we can get an expert opinoin


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

You have to buy one or the other, I suggest never getting your gravel at the pet store. I wish I have know this, I would probably have $50.00 extra dollars.

Go to your local Menards if your in the Midwest or Lowes and buy a .5 cubic ft bag of river pebbles or what not for a couple of bucks. Be sure to get bigger gravel and smaller gravel to fill in the gaps if you choose to go this rought.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

fan1008 said:


> You have to buy one or the other, I suggest never getting your gravel at the pet store. I wish I have know this, I would probably have $50.00 extra dollars.
> 
> Go to your local Menards if your in the Midwest or Lowes and buy a .5 cubic ft bag of river pebbles or what not for a couple of bucks. Be sure to get bigger gravel and smaller gravel to fill in the gaps if you choose to go this rought.


sounds good, ty.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

go with gravel.....sand is a pain IMO :nod:


----------

